# New Batch..i'll Never Not Lst Again...



## buddogmutt (Mar 23, 2012)

Okay the blueberry diesel came out great quality wise but because i didnt LST the yield was IMO unimpressive...14 plants = 300gs...So as it turns out LSTing does yield 3x more then just letting them grow with some topping..So on to the next batch...put in tent 3-22-12....i have 10 total again in 3gal pots..5-super silver haze....2-jack herer....3-lambs bread(bob marleys fav strain)...so here we go, LST ALL THE WAY...starting LST in 1wk...


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 23, 2012)

good luck...... be safe.

:48:


----------



## buddogmutt (Mar 23, 2012)

thanks.....will do!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 23, 2012)

:ciao: buddogmutt. Hows yer week been? have a good one, bud.

eace: n' the Dank,

7greeneyes


----------



## bubba902 (Mar 23, 2012)

Awesome lineage, cant wait to watch. Pulling my chair up.


----------



## buddogmutt (Mar 23, 2012)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> :ciao: buddogmutt. Hows yer week been? have a good one, bud.
> 
> eace: n' the Dank,
> 
> 7greeneyes


 
GREAT...and thanks for asking stranger....and you?


----------



## buddogmutt (Mar 23, 2012)

bubba902 said:
			
		

> Awesome lineage, cant wait to watch. Pulling my chair up.


 
Thanks...iv grown JH(pics below)and loved it...and from what ive read on SSH it should be DYNOMITE!..lol...the lambs bread is new to me, but as soon as i read it was bob marleys fav...with all the pics of bob u see with him smokin a fatty....and to find out that fatty was almost always a lambs bread fatty(lambs bread being a Jamaican born sativa)well i just had to try it...lol..so enjoy the ride and thats for popping in...


----------



## Hick (Mar 23, 2012)

buddogmutt said:
			
		

> Okay the blueberry diesel came out great quality wise but because i didnt LST the yield was IMO unimpressive...10 plants = 300gs...So as it turns out LSTing does yield 3x more then just letting them grow with some topping..


.................*3X* ehh?....


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 23, 2012)

Hi Bud!


----------



## buddogmutt (Mar 23, 2012)

Hick said:
			
		

> .................*3X* ehh?....


 
bro...you tell me...lol..first pic is jack herer lst'd...and second is blueberry diesel not lst'd...same age...3rd pic BBD....4th pic JH...


----------



## buddogmutt (Mar 23, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Hi Bud!


 
hey rose...always a pleasure...


----------



## Growdude (Mar 23, 2012)

buddogmutt said:
			
		

> bro...you tell me...lol..first pic is jack herer lst'd...and second is blueberry diesel not lst'd...same age...3rd pic BBD....4th pic JH...


 
Looks to be more wrong than just a lack of LST, if you dont LST you should have ended up with one very large cola and some smaller ones.

IME plants of the same size LST or not yield much closer to the same than 3x.


----------



## buddogmutt (Mar 24, 2012)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Looks to be more wrong than just a lack of LST, if you dont LST you should have ended up with one very large cola and some smaller ones.
> 
> IME plants of the same size LST or not yield much closer to the same than 3x.


you mean like in the pic...lol..you really cant see that?.here's a better angle...


----------



## Roddy (Mar 24, 2012)

*IME plants of the same size LST or not yield much closer to the same than 3x.*

:yeahthat:

Good luck, will be watching this grow!!


----------



## Locked (Mar 24, 2012)

buddogmutt said:
			
		

> bro...you tell me...lol..first pic is jack herer lst'd...and second is blueberry diesel not lst'd...same age...3rd pic BBD....4th pic JH...




Different strains different yields....hell different phenos can yield differently.
Good luck with the new grow.


----------



## Lemon Jack (Mar 24, 2012)

:yeahthat:


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 24, 2012)

Yea comparing yields from different strains is tomfoolery.

 

Good luck in this one! Mojo bro!


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 24, 2012)

But hes saying in those pics that they are the same girls. Plants not trained for multi colas will surely not yield as much. Saying of the same size, is kinda a broad range. Saying of same age in veg, that I could see. But a plant trained and veged for months, all topped and tied down, that is the same in height, cause it will surely not be in width. Will out yield a plant that goes ala natural, every single time. That is if both are kept healthy the whole cycle.


----------



## Hick (Mar 24, 2012)

tom who???


----------



## Locked (Mar 24, 2012)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> But hes saying in those pics that they are the same girls.



I took it as him saying different strains compared to each other at the same length of veg.



> first pic is *jack herer *lst'd...and second is *blueberry diesel* not lst'd...same age



I agree that lst'd plants will tend to yield better...just think comparing different strains against each other isn't the way to go. jmo


----------



## buddogmutt (Mar 24, 2012)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> But hes saying in those pics that they are the same girls. Plants not trained for multi colas will surely not yield as much. Saying of the same size, is kinda a broad range. Saying of same age in veg, that I could see. But a plant trained and veged for months, all topped and tied down, that is the same in height, cause it will surely not be in width. Will out yield a plant that goes ala natural, every single time. That is if both are kept healthy the whole cycle.


thats all i was pointing out....had i LST'd the BBD grow i wouldve got much more...the comparison is in the title...LST..i didnt say i'll never grow a indica dom again....just that i'll always LST!...no matter the strain...i thought the title was clear enough to understand..my bad

and thanks to all for popping in....im looking forward to this grow myself...being my 3rd grow...i have my do's and donts down...this is going to be the one..im really looking forward to the lambs bread..its the 1 of the 3 strains(all sativa/sativa dom) im growing thats alien...lol..im totally new to this one...never even smoked it b4.....all comments are always welcome..enjoy the ride...its gonna be a good 1



			
				Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Different strains different yields....hell different phenos can yield differently.
> Good luck with the new grow.


hey hamster....i used the pics to show lst and no lst....not comparing strains..just lst vs no lst...you cant compare indica dom grows to sativa grows...we all know sativas grow bigger/stretch more and indicas tend to be shorter and thicker/bushy however one chose to lable it...just wished i'd lst'd it...


----------



## buddogmutt (Mar 24, 2012)

im not waiting...LST has started....


----------



## Mamba3164 (Mar 24, 2012)

beautiful work. keep doing what your doing lol.


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 25, 2012)

I tend to let them get about a foot. Then pull her down from the top. This will give you at least 5 nodes of even shoot heading to the light. After 5 days, top each one. This will create more than double the colas. Repeat. Could repeat again, but this girl is gonna be a biggin at that point. If kept healthy the entire cycle, no hiccups, can yield huge. This is how 1.75g per watt, with legal plant count is being banged out. I mean cmon. Who doesnt want frightening yields, cash cropper or not.


----------



## buddogmutt (Mar 25, 2012)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> I tend to let them get about a foot. Then pull her down from the top. This will give you at least 5 nodes of even shoot heading to the light. After 5 days, top each one. This will create more than double the colas. Repeat. Could repeat again, but this girl is gonna be a biggin at that point. If kept healthy the entire cycle, no hiccups, can yield huge. This is how 1.75g per watt, with legal plant count is being banged out. I mean cmon. Who doesnt want frightening yields, cash cropper or not.


 
i dont know who doesnt...lol...im with you..


----------



## buddogmutt (Mar 28, 2012)

responding well to LSTing so far...just did some repositioning so thought i'd add a few pics...


----------



## buddogmutt (Mar 31, 2012)

watered today so just a few new pics


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 31, 2012)

Those look pretty happy for being in bondage. Mojo for the grow Bud.


----------



## buddogmutt (Mar 31, 2012)

lol....thank you Rose...just gave'm a eagle 20 spray down..the marijuana flu-shot if you will....wont have to worry about any PM or fungi of any kind throughout this session


----------



## buddogmutt (Apr 5, 2012)

responding great to LST


----------



## buddogmutt (Apr 14, 2012)

Just keeping my post updated....Not bad for 8 days from last pics....


----------



## buddogmutt (Apr 16, 2012)

Transplant Done!!!  
 Okay, 3gal pots gone...not sure on the gal of the new pots..but MUCH bigger...Okay Rosebud...i'm on my way..they will veg two/three more weeks...what yall think?


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 16, 2012)

Good idea to vege longer in my not so humble opinion. I am glad your giving that a go this time. I hope you can say, oh rose, you were so right. ha. we will see. Greenest of mojo bud.

Those look like nice pots.


----------



## buddogmutt (Apr 16, 2012)

lol...now you and i already know...your words, my hands...your knowledge has been instumental in all my grows...including this one..bigger pots and longer veg...like i said...your words,...lol...my hands....thanks again..i cant wait to see...


----------



## buddogmutt (Apr 19, 2012)

my nursery got a new FF product..DONT BUG ME...insect killer that from what the bottle says can be applied up until harvest...i wont...just saying  what it says...lol...


----------



## buddogmutt (Apr 21, 2012)

Okay Rose...12 more days til the 12/12 flip(6wks total)...thinking maybe adding 2 more wks for a 8 veg?....they really took off in the 16gal pots.....filling in real nice....


----------



## nouvellechef (Apr 21, 2012)

16gal is monster-iss. You could veg them another month easily. Thats if your timing is down to be able to do that and you have smoke till harvest. But the yields will be vastly larger if kept healthy.


----------



## buddogmutt (Apr 21, 2012)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> 16gal is monster-iss. You could veg them another month easily. Thats if your timing is down to be able to do that and you have smoke till harvest. But the yields will be vastly larger if kept healthy.


 
yeah...that's why i was thinking a 2month veg...a lot of LSTing...but worth it...and they'll be healthy....im loving it so far...thanks for popping in


----------



## Hushpuppy (Apr 23, 2012)

That's some pretty soil you got there Bud.  What kind is it if ya don't mind tellin.


----------



## buddogmutt (Apr 24, 2012)

Fox Farm Ocean Forest


----------



## buddogmutt (Apr 25, 2012)

5wks old today...still in veg...1 more wk and im flipping 12/12...top of pots are damn near full...6wks should be perfect...5wks and less then a foot tall....gotta love the LST!!


----------



## buddogmutt (Apr 27, 2012)

flipped 12/12 yesturday.....im on my way to another worderful session...Blue Berry Diesel Hash is DDDYNOMITE!!!..IM LOADED


----------



## buddogmutt (May 3, 2012)

1wk....since flip


----------



## Smeg (May 4, 2012)

Wow great pics , best pics i've seen on how someone LSTs plants, i've tried in the past but never really pushed the plant like you have . 
looks really nice bro 
smeg


----------



## buddogmutt (May 4, 2012)

Smeg said:
			
		

> Wow great pics , best pics i've seen on how someone LSTs plants, i've tried in the past but never really pushed the plant like you have .
> looks really nice bro
> smeg


 
thanks...it took some practice but i got it now...lol


----------



## buddogmutt (May 6, 2012)

watered today....so took a few pics...roughly 12 days in flower so far...


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 6, 2012)

Outstanding job buddog your head will be happy happy before much longer:aok:


----------



## buddogmutt (May 8, 2012)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Outstanding job buddog your head will be happy happy before much longer:aok:


thanks....going to be very interesting in a month or so...


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 8, 2012)

yes, indeed, very nice training there buddogmutt, now on with the grow.

eace:,

7ge


----------



## buddogmutt (May 8, 2012)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> yes, indeed, very nice training there buddogmutt, now on with the grow.
> 
> eace:,
> 
> 7ge


 
lol....you got that right....now on with it...


----------



## buddogmutt (May 10, 2012)

just a look inside my tent


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 10, 2012)

man I need to get a script real soon...I'd love to do a couple giant OD girls...

your indoors are lookin just bootyfull too buddogmutt.

eace:,

7ge

p.s. I have a buddogmutt too, I was jarring some of my stash up a cpl months ago, had some laid out (probably a good 5gram bud) and went to the bathroom and when I came back there was nothin on the table, my dog stickin his tongue out as he chewed it up and I realized he LOVES eating cannabis...*sigh* :rofl:


----------



## buddogmutt (May 10, 2012)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> man I need to get a script real soon...I'd love to do a couple giant OD girls...
> 
> your indoors are lookin just bootyfull too buddogmutt.
> 
> ...


 
lol....man...all my dogs love bud plants...as we all know dogs eat grass to regulate their digestive process...and as a human knowing the positive affects off marijuana on an upset stomach...it makes total sence they'd prefer the bud leaves over plain ole grass...lol...thats the main purpose of my outdoor growing tent..for them and then insects.....


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 10, 2012)

:aok: awesome, bdmutt, keeper up, lookin absolutely beautious!


----------



## bho_expertz (May 14, 2012)

Very nice ... What do you use to stack them down ?


----------

